# Aquaman and Black Manta



## Abishai100 (Jul 6, 2016)

Aquaman needed to swim to the Pacific by southern California, since his diabolical gadget-wielding nemesis Black Manta was there creating trouble and making havoc with fault lines on the ocean floor that could disrupt fault line stability and cause serious earthquakes.  What Aquaman did not know, however, was that Black Manta intended to create an earthquake so powerful that it would cause California to break off the North American continent and sink into the ocean.  Aquaman had his usual trident of power, and Black Manta was in the Pacific waiting for him, armed with deadly electrocuting harpoons.

Black Manta had a new ally named Black Seahorse who had the ability to emit a octopus-like black poison underwater that could blind anyone in its wake.  Black Seahorse wanted to use the rubble from a California sunken to the ocean floor to create an underwater city which he intended to name Xanadu and use it as a base for terrorist operations.  Black Manta was satisfied with the work of Black Seahorse and gave him his blessing to carry out the ambitious project on his own, and Black Seahorse went to work.

Aquaman crashed onto the shores of southern California and signalled to beach-goers to clear the area, and they did.  The press was calling it "*The California Apocalypto*," and Aquaman wanted to be sure that public hysteria would not grant Black Manta any panic-wielding or hostage-grabbing advantage.  Black Manta surged out of the water carrying his electrically-charged harpoon in his left arm and used his right arm to grab Aquaman from behind (and began choking him).  People witnessing the incredible and terrible event started screaming in fright, and Aquaman quickly coordinated his muscles and used his awesome might to hurl Black Manta around him and pin him down with his knee.  As Black Manta drew out his electric harpoon and held it out towards Aquaman's head, the valiant superhero used his left arm to quickly swat away the harpoon with a swift strike and then put his right arm firmly down on Black Manta's neck, so the super-villain would surrender, and he did.

The San Diego Tribune reported that Aquaman had saved the day and enabled the California authorities to incarcerate the intolerable Black Manta at the new Environmental Research Institute for Terrorism.  Aquaman was so satisfied with the achievements of humanity and decided that he had successfully brought nifty peace and ideal sanity to California, which was otherwise headed for hell.  However, deep under-water by the shores of San Diego, Black Seahorse was quietly developing a nuclear weapons silo and planning real schemes for a Black Manta jailbreak.  Would the people of California endure eeriness?  Eco-activists were stating passionately in the press, "*Two water-gargoyles are California's referendum!*"


----------



## Mr. H. (Jul 6, 2016)

Looks like another Black dude slitting Whitey's throat. Nice job.


----------



## Yarddog (Jul 6, 2016)

Mr. H. said:


> Looks like another Black dude slitting Whitey's throat. Nice job.




You think thats bad,   wait until the attorneys get involved.


----------



## hjmick (Jul 6, 2016)

WTF...


----------



## Skull Pilot (Jul 6, 2016)

Aquaman sucks


----------



## Mr. H. (Jul 7, 2016)

Yarddog said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like another Black dude slitting Whitey's throat. Nice job.
> ...


Not to mention the Attorney General. Just look what the AG did for Hillary.


----------



## Abishai100 (Aug 7, 2016)

*Aqualad's Styx*


Here is a darkside rendition of the same kind of realm-storytelling, which I am using to generate fanfare for Aquaman (DC Comics).




====

Aqualad came out of Dr. Wily's mad science laboratory hidden in the underwaters of the Pacific.  Aqualad felt flustered and reoriented himself quickly and swam back towards Aquaman's fortress-city to find Aquagirl, his girlfriend.  Aquawoman, Aquagirl's biological mother, commanded her to conduct herself with her new boyfriend Aqualad appropriately.  Aqualad could hardly wait to reveal to Aquagirl what he had discovered in Dr. Wily's laboratory.  As Aqualad swam faster and faster, a super-fast submarine zoomed towards him and shot a spiral ray at him, which opened up a time-axis reversal portal, sending Aqualad from his 300 A.D. Oceania into 2001 New Orleans where he would encounter Jason Voorhees tackling ugly mermaids.


The time-axis portal Aqualad travelled through reversed not only time but the ‘arrow of logic.’  In this logic-reversed 2001 New Orleans, a hockey-mask wearing zombie psychopath named Jason Voorhees, a maniac resurrected after drowning at a summer camp as a child, was the flipside of Aquaman, and was tackling a group of hideous mermaids roaming around the waters and swamps of Louisiana.  These ugly mermaids obviously comprised the flipside of Black Manta.  Aqualad started shaking.  He reached back into his memory and thought about his training about dealing with demons in the mind and in the metaphysical heart.  He firmed himself up and gripped his electric-rod and used it to send shock-waves towards the ugly mermaids scrounging around a machete-wielding Jason.


This three-way fiasco was just what reporter Jimmy Olsen wanted to see, and Aqualad immediately commented that Jimmy was the flipside of Dr. Wily.  Aqualad signalled to Jimmy Olsen and told him to write up the whole story of his ‘distracting tussle’ with Jason and the ugly mermaids.  Jimmy wrote up the headline (complete with great photos) for the Daily Planet, and everyone wanted to know what was so hot about New Orleans.  Aqualad decided he would ask Aquaman how he would have dealt with this ‘mirror-universe’ reality if he were in 2001 New Orleans in his place; at the very least, Aqualad knew he had to kill Dr. Wily once he found a way to get home.


Jason managed to decapitate one of the ugly mermaids, but not before one of them sprayed corrosive acid onto Jason’s torso, causing terrible scorching and scarring.  Aqualad revelled over his masterful piercing of Jason’s leg with his electric-rod, and Jimmy Olsen’s readers snacked on the story from the comfort of their homes.  Aqualad was a celebrity, and Dr. Wily opened up the time portal immediately, knowing of Aqualad’s escalating power.  Aqualad swam through the time portal with great focus and returned to his time and place and swam away from Dr. Wily and headed towards Aquaman’s fortress.  Aquagirl, waiting for him, asked him what happened, and Aqualad replied with a gasping breath, “*I saw the other side of God*!”

====


----------

